# You pick it from RTS I will read it



## Christopher88 (Jan 11, 2012)

RTS Recommended Reading List

I will read twelve books that you pick off of this list and post a small review on my blog. (If money allows me to purchase one book a month, which it should) 

In other words please pick twelve must reads off this list that I should read in the next 11.5 months. 

I have no idea what to read this year, so I am asking for your help. Thanks. 

I am picking the twelve most listed. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 11, 2012)

How to Read a Book, Mortimer Adler & Charles Van Doren. It will help with all the rest.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely Holiness by Ryle.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 11, 2012)

Strictly from the list (Adler should've already been read, if not, for shame.)

1. _Christ of the Covenants _O. Palmer Robertson
2. _Biblical Theology _ Geerhardus Vos
3. _Confessions _, St. Augustine
4. _The Godly Man's Picture _, Thomas Watson (don't read an edited version.)
5. _The Way of Life _, Charles Hodge
6. _Pilgrim's Progress _, John Bunyan
7. _Holiness _, J.C. Ryle
8. _Foundations of the Christian Faith _, James Boice
9. _Redemption Accomplished and Applied _, John Murray
10. _Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms (Shorter and Longer) 
__11. __Institutes of Christian Religion _, John Calvin
12. _Lectures on Calvinism _, Abraham Kuyper


And since 10 is free online and you're Presbyterian (Which means you better have the shorter memorized! ​)
13. _Van Til's Apologetic _, Greg Bahnsen​


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 11, 2012)

Lots of good books (and a few not so great -- e.g., Nouwen).

Some recommendations:
_The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson
_Holiness_ by J.C. Ryle
_Christ of the Covenants_ by O. Palmer Robertson
_Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ by John Murray
_Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin
_Worldviews in Conflict _by Ronald Nash
_Turning Points_ by Mark Noll
_Historical Theology_ by Alister McGrath
_Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_ by J.I. Packer
_Tell the Truth _by Will Metzger
_Shepherding God's Flock_ by Jay Adams
_Give Praise to God_ by Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas
_Creation and Change_ by Doug Kelly
_Bondage of the Will_ by Martin Luther

Narrowing it down:
If you want a book to read on practical Christianity --> _Holiness_
If you want a book on pastoral ministry --> _Shepherding God's Flock_
If you want a book on evangelism --> _Tell the Truth_
If you want a book on worship --> _Give Praise to God_


----------



## Zach (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link Sonny. Many of those recommended books will be edifying.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad to have posted the link Zach. 

Thanks for the input Christians. 

I have two the books I have half read, so I will put those on my twelve list.

1.Holiness (66% way through on the Kindle. Wish I brought this book in paper)
2.Christ of the Covenants (Read Part 1, now unto too part 2) 
10 more........


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 13, 2012)

•	Holiness
•	Christ of the Covenants
•	Redemption Accomplished and Applied 
•	Pilgrims Progress
•	ICR
•	Turning Points by Mark Noll
•	Tell the Truth by Will Metzger
•	Godly Mans Picture
•	Give Praise to God 
•	How to Read a Book
•	Bondage of the Will 
•	Worldviews in Conflict


Out of this list those are the twelve books I will through this year. 
Now I will of course add other books to my reading list but I will get through these twelve. Thanks for all the help. (Of course there is no specif order)


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't pick 12. But here are my idiosyncratic picks (LIMITED to the list).

*I.	Bible Content and Interpretation*
Christ of the Covenants, O. Palmer Robertson
The Progress of Redemption, William Van Gemeren
Biblical Theology, Geerhardus Vos
Introduction to the Old Testament, Raymond Dillard & Tremper Longman III
Introduction to the New Testament, Carson, Moo, and Morris

*II.	Spiritual Growth and Calling*
Confessions, St. Augustine
The Godly Man's Picture, Thomas Watson
The Disciplines of Grace, Jerry Bridges
Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
The Pleasures of God, John Piper
Holiness, J.C. Ryle
Decision Making and the Will of God, Garry FriesenTop

*III. Systematic Theology*
Knowing God, J.I. Packer
Putting Amazing Back into Grace, Michael Horton
Summary of Christian Doctrine, Louis Berkhof
Introductory Essay to John Owens' The Death of Death in the Death of Christ, J.I. Packer
Redemption Accomplished and Applied, John Murray
Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms
Institutes of Christian Religion, John Calvin
Systematic Theology, Wayne Grudem
A New Systematic Theology, Robert Reymond

*IV. Philosophy and Christian Thought*
The Universe Next Door, James Sire
World Views in Conflict, Ronald Nash
God and the Philosophers: The Reconciliation fo Faith and Reason, Thomas V. Morris
The Gravedigger File, Os Guiness & Nick Butterworth
The Structure of Scientific Revolutions, Thomas Kuhn
Lectures on Calvinism, Abraham KuyperTop

*V.	Church History*
Church History in Plain Language, Bruce Shelley
Turning Points: Decisive Moments in the History of Christianity, Mark Noll
The Story of Christian Theology, Roger Olson
Historical Theology, Alister McGrath
Luther, Heiko Oberman
Calvin: A Biography, Bernard Cottret
Jonathan Edwards: A Life, George Marsden
Early Christian Doctrines, J.N.D. Kelly
Christianity & Western Thought, Volume 1, Colin Brown
The Christian Tradition: A History of the Development of Doctrine (5 vols.), Jaroslav Pelikan

*VI. Contemporary Western Culture*
Engaging God's World, Cornelius Plantinga
Christ and Culture, H. Richard Niebuhr
No Place for Truth, David Wells
Postmodern Times, Gene Veith
Scandal of the Evangelical Mind, Mark Noll
Total Truth, Nancy Pearsey

*VII	. Apologetics*
Every Thought Captive, Richard Pratt, Jr.
Christian Apologetics, Cornelius Van Til
Van Til: An Analysis of His Thought, John Frame
Van Til's Apologetic, Greg Bahnsen
Five Views of Apologetics, ed. Steve CowanTop

*VIII. Missions and Evangelism*
Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God, J.I. Packer
Let the Nations Be Glad, John Piper
Christian Mission, John Stott
Telling the Truth: Evangelizing Postmoderns, D.A. Carson
Perspectives on the World Christian Movevment, Ralph Winter

*IX.	Task of Preaching*
How To Talk So People Will Listen, Steve Brown
The Supremacy of God in Preaching, John Piper
Between Two Worlds, John Stott
Biblical Preaching, Haddon Robinson
Christ-Centered Preaching, Bryan Chapell
Preaching Christ in All of Scripture, Ed Clown

*X.	Pastoral Ministry and Leadership*
Spiritual Leadership, J. Oswald Sanders
Shepherding God's Flock, Jay Adams
The Reformed Pastor, Richard Baxter
The Making of a Leader, Robert Clinton

*XI. Christian Counseling*
Inside Out, Larry Crabb
Connecting, Larry Crabb
Bold Love, Dan Allender & Tremper Longman III

*XII	. Other Titles*
Truth in All Its Glory: Commending the Reformed Faith, William Edgar
How to Read a Book, Mortimer Adler & Charles Van Doren
Chosen by God, R.C. Sproul
Seeking a Better Country: 300 Years of American Presbyterianism, D.G. Hart & John R. Muether
Give Praise to God, Ligon Duncan & Derek Thomas
The Bondage of the Will, Martin Luther


----------



## lynnie (Jan 14, 2012)

I think you should narrow the field to what you love most and pick heavier in that group. Some people love church history, some love apologetics. Some are just crazy about systematics and some want to do one on one counseling. Are you into prayer? Evangelism? Leading bible studies? I think you have too broad a spread here. Just my opinion. But try to answer this question- what grabs you, what "wrecks" you, what attracts you and grips your mind and heart?


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm more of a systematic guy, thou the reason for this is to broaden my education in Christianity. 
Thanks for all the posts. 
Now through March here are the books:
*Holiness 
Christ of Covenants
Redemption Accomplished and Applied *


----------

